# Seagate India Refund Query



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

I purchased a 1 TB seagate expansion USB 3.0 drive in september 2013.
I had to get it RMA'd in Spetember 2014 because it had massive amount of bad sectors. I lost around 80 GB of data. They gave me a refurbished drive.

Now, the refurbished one has started to have bad sectors again and already around 120 GB of data is lost. I can't trust seagate anymore and want to get full refund from seagate. I have the original bill and box.

Will they give a full refund? Does anybody has any experience with this?


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2015)

They'll give you another refurbished one. That's what their warranty policy says.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok, I'll try to contact Seagate India CC through email. let's see what they reply.

I'm trying to save whatever I can since day before yesterday from the failing drive and I don't want to do face this again in future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2015)

Their reply:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Seagate Support.
> 
> ...





Why would I email the CC if the HDD is working properly 

I already wrote to them that it is having bad sectors, isn't that enough to give them the "information" they need?


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Their reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try akosha.com as a last resort


----------



## Phenomenal (Feb 28, 2015)

Check : *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-wat...cel-service-india-still-sucks.html?highlight=


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

Phenomenal said:


> Check : *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-wat...cel-service-india-still-sucks.html?highlight=



Thanks but I got a refurbished drive again from accel. -_-
Hoping it doesn't fails within months and if it does, I know how to approach the situation thanks to you.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thanks but I got a refurbished drive again from accel. -_-
> Hoping it doesn't fails within months and if it does, I know how to approach the situation thanks to you.



Hope the refurb one is working fine now.


----------



## Phenomenal (Mar 5, 2015)

Good to know and glad to help.
My replacement 1TB (was brand new shipped from Singapore that time ) drive from Seagate is dying slowly...Surprisingly it just crossed the normal "industry" warranty period of 2 years!
Also made me realize that i need to consume less and contribute more 
So i won't be replacing it and shifting all that data on the cloud for now after deleting the files i was attached to for a long time 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Thanks but I got a refurbished drive again from accel. -_-
> Hoping it doesn't fails within months and if it does, I know how to approach the situation thanks to you.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 6, 2015)

hey if you have problem of bad sectors, why not solve it.. repair those bad sectors... there are software available for that...
My suggestion for software... 
Download and burn Hiren's boot CD and run from boot... you can burn it on USB also using RUFUS software..
Download Link = *www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.2.zip
How to use this for repair bad sector..

1. Go to "DOS Programs"

*www.hirensbootcd.org/images/screenshots/dos-01-bootmenu.png

2. Then go to "6. hard disk tools"

*www.hirensbootcd.org/images/screenshots/dos-02-dos_programs-1.png

3. Then go to "1. HDAT2 (Test/Repair Bad Sectors)"

*www.hirensbootcd.org/images/screenshots/dos-09-harddisk_tools-1.png

4. And then perform tests according to you.. you can check, repair and verify bad sectors

*www.hdat2.com/preview/picture02.jpg

5.Enjoy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

Guys, problem is solved for the moment. Don't go bumping the thread for that. 

@mods please close the thread for now.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

In before the close


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2015)

closed.


----------

